# How long to leave clamped?



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm gluing 3/4" thick walnut, 12" long... how long should I leave the panel in the clamps?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

BKBuilds said:


> I'm gluing 3/4" thick walnut, 12" long... how long should I leave the panel in the clamps?


Check the recommendation on the glue. Most recommend one hour in the clamps and no stress on joints for 24 hours. I normally leave in the clamps as long as I can. If I have a couple of glue ups I go with one hour in the clamps. As for the 24 hours before stressing the joint I let it set over night and then do what ever I need to do. This may be as short as 10 to 12 hours.
Tom


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks, its been in the clamps for about 6 hours so I'll pull it out and leave it on the bench till tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Good answer from Tom . The main reason to remove the clamps is if you need the clamps for the next glue up while the first cures. It is also easier to scrape off most of the excess glue squeeze out before it fully hardens. Most wood glues like the titebond II or III or the old yellow glues fit this recipe.
There is usually something else that can be done while you let a glue line fully cure. 
Some epoxies need to be left in the clamps for 6-12 hours or more as per the manufacturers instructions as Tom mentioned.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Using Titebond original, for a 12" long board and a non-stressed joint, you can get by with 15 minutes.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the temperature is 55-70 degrees I normally let the glue dry two hours. From 70-90 degrees I let it dry an hour. From 90+ a 1/2 hour is good.


----------

